# ESSENTIAL resources (books, guides, etc...)



## Master slacker (Dec 1, 2008)

So let's just say you were preparing to study for the April 2009 ME PE with the machine design depth exam in the afternoon. I am just now organizing all of my old undergrad notes and books for a month-long (if not longer) review to get the old noodle refreshed. What resources would you consider *ESSENTIAL* for review/studying? Below is a list I compiled from my own research.

1) *MERM (11th, possibly 12th)* - Lindeburg

2) *Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual, 12th Edition *- Lindeburg

3) *Mechanical PE Sample Examination *- Lindeburg

4) *101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems *- Lindeburg

5) *Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam Mechanical Systems and Materials Problems *- Harriet G. Cooke

Is there anything I missed or anything on my list that isn't really needed? Also, what is the general consensus of the PPI Passing Zone? Please let me know. Thanks :mellow:


----------



## benbo (Dec 2, 2008)

Master slacker said:


> So let's just say you were preparing to study for the April 2009 ME PE with the machine design depth exam in the afternoon. I am just now organizing all of my old undergrad notes and books for a month-long (if not longer) review to get the old noodle refreshed. What resources would you consider *ESSENTIAL* for review/studying? Below is a list I compiled from my own research.
> 1) *MERM (11th, possibly 12th)* - Lindeburg
> 
> 2) *Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual, 12th Edition *- Lindeburg
> ...


I took electrical, but I think everyone agrees you need the NCEES Sample Questions and Answers for your discipline.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2008)

Added to the list. Thanks, Benbo.

1) *MERM (11th, possibly 12th)* - Lindeburg

2) *Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual, 12th Edition *- Lindeburg

3) *Mechanical PE Sample Examination *- Lindeburg

4) *101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems *- Lindeburg

5) *Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam Mechanical Systems and Materials Problems *- Harriet G. Cooke

6) *PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions Book* - NCEES

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2008)

Shigley and Mitchell Machine Design.


----------



## Matt-NM (Dec 2, 2008)

1) MERM (11th, possibly 12th) - Lindeburg

Absolutely, base your study off of this. (I used 11th edition for April 2008 exam. Might be time to go to the 12th. Not sure what major differences there would be.)

2) Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual, 12th Edition - Lindeburg

Yes

3) Mechanical PE Sample Examination - Lindeburg

Yes

4) 101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems - Lindeburg

Won't be very useful. Way more complex than exam problems. Use your time elsewhere. I had this book also and never worked the problems. (Believe me, you won't be hurting for more material, even with what you have listed).

5) Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam Mechanical Systems and Materials Problems - Harriet G. Cooke

YES

6) PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions Book - NCEES

YES, definitely.

Also...

1. Six Minute Solutioons-HVAC (At least work the breadth portion)

2. Six Minute Solutioons-Fluids/Thermo (At least work the breadth portion)

3. College Machine Design Book

4. Mark's Handbook for Mechanical Engineers

As you can see, the $ you can spend on these books can add up very quickly. But do not take the exam lightly. Most who do do not pass. Take the exam one time if possible! Most important, search old threads on this board and the "other board" for advice on the exam. That in itself is just as valuable a reference.

Remember, the exam changed with the October 2008 test. (SI units). Also, follow the study guidelines in MERM and the NCEES website closely. Good luck.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 3, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Shigley and Mitchell Machine Design.


You mean *Shigley and Mischke*? That's one book I will never lose (5th ed.). I consider that the holy grail for machine design.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 3, 2008)

I also used Machinery's Handbook when I was taking Mech.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 3, 2008)

Master slacker said:


> You mean *Shigley and Mischke*? That's one book I will never lose (5th ed.). I consider that the holy grail for machine design.


Nope. Mine has Mitchell as a co-author. I never figured that one out.


----------



## MechGuy (Dec 4, 2008)

mary said:


> I also used Machinery's Handbook when I was taking Mech.



I agree-- Machinery's Handbook is handy. Also Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain were useful to me when studying, but I took the HVAC depth.


----------

